# How Or Where To Find Info On Simple Speaker Install?



## Sean Price (Dec 17, 2011)

I have an open living room, rectangular shape, with 2 large entrances:

Opening on the left and opening in that top right corner

---------------- --
TV |
|
X |
|
Couch |
-----------------------
| window| front of house
x = fireplace

For the past 3 years I have been living with just the 3 front speakers and subwoofer..


With my setup as above


1. Best placement for speakers and sub? 

2. How would I safely/cleanly run wires for the rear speakers? i.e. is there any guides or resources yall can point me to?


Kind regards,

Sean P


----------



## Sean Price (Dec 17, 2011)

stupid post, messed up my ascii style pic of my living room..

anyways here it is in full Paint Glory...


let me know!


oNe


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I would leave the sub there. From the looks of that I would probably just make the rears into side speakers and put one on each side wall facing a little forward. So one between the fireplace and bottom of pic and the other on that little piece of wall between the left opening and bottom of pic.


----------



## Sean Price (Dec 17, 2011)

genius!!!

one in each corner.. 

NOW the real question, how to install them without wires showing anywhere? 

I mean I guess I could run the wires along the trim/baseboards to front corners of room, then UP and across to back corners but then wires are showing throughout? 

Is there a way to run them somehow under, thru basement and then up? 

I guess thats what I really need help with.. HOW to guides and or sites on how to do all that?


Regards,

Sean P


----------



## zolakk (Nov 28, 2012)

How about a wireless speaker kit like this Rocketfish Universal Wireless Rear Speaker Kit?


----------



## Sean Price (Dec 17, 2011)

hmmm, wireless ay?

Back when i looked into it and it was considered HORRIBLE. but then again that was 5-7yrs ago.. I will def look into it!

thanks!

anyone else have suggestions?


oNe


----------



## costgeek (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't trust the wireless speakers for peak performance. You say there is basement under the living room? That's probably easiest route to go:

1) Buy a fish tape reel:

http://www.amazon.com/Gardner-Bende...qid=1461235176&sr=8-3&keywords=fish+tape+reel

2) Buy some kind of wire wall plate:

http://www.amazon.com/Datacomm-4500...461234863&sr=8-1&keywords=recessed+wall+cable

3) Pick the location where you want the speaker wire to enter the wall from the AV system and cut the correct size hole for the wire plate there (you can use a razor or drywall saw). Leave the plate off for now.

4) Remove the baseboard directly below the wall plate. Using a 1" spade bit, drill a hole as vertically as possible from the base of the wall down into the basement (directly below the wall plate hole). This will probably need to go through the wall framing on the floor. Check the area in the ceiling where your bit will come through to make sure you won't hit pipes, wires etc. Be sure to make the hole so that it will be covered when you put the baseboard back on.

5) Run your speaker wires through the front of the wire plate, through the plate hole, then through the baseboard hole down into the basement. Use the fish tape reel if you need to. Connect the wire plate to the wall, replace the baseboard.

6) Make appropriate speaker mount holes in the walls where you want your speakers. Make them as big as you can still allowing the mount to be installed properly and cover the holes. Leave the mounts off for now.

7) Remove the baseboard directly under the location of your 1st speaker. Make another baseboard hole just like the first one (checking for plumbing etc.)

8) Locate this hole in the basement and run the appropriate wire to it. Staple or otherwise secure the wire run to the underside of the floor.

9) Run the wire up through the baseboard hole (using the fish tape reel if needed) then secure it at the baseboard hole so it doesn't drop back through the hole.

10) Drop the fish tape reel behind the drywall from the speaker mount hole down to the baseboard hole and use it to reel the speaker wire behind the drywall and out through the mount hole. Run it through the back of the mount, then secure the mount to the wall and replace the baseboard.

10) Repeat process with other speaker.

Using the fish tape reel you could also run the wires behind crown molding or under carpet (carpet may be tricky depending on how and were it is secured to the subfloor).


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Lots of questionable advice....


If the side wall framing allows for in-wall speakers, or on wall speakers, I would fish the walls.

There's a couple easy ways to do this and they don't involve fish tapes, removing baseboards, or drilling large holes.


1. Using a quality stud finder, determine if there's room for the speakers and wiring.

2. If there is room, use a piece of stiff wire (insulation support wire works well for this) in a drill, and drill down into the basement through the flooring approximately 1/2" away from the wall, directly below where the speakers will be, leaving the stiff wire in place.

3. Cut in the opening for the speaker, or an "old work box" if using on wall speakers.

4. Go to basement and find where the stiff wire is, then measure from it and drill up into the wall cavity with a bit just slightly larger than the speaker wire circumference.

5. Use either "glow rods" (available at HD or Lowe's) to fish the wiring, or use a long length of "lamp pull chain" which you feed down into thru the wall cavity from above, and use a magnet to pull it out the hole in the basement, tape wire to what you're using to fish and pull the wire (you can use a fish tape, but most of us don't for a variety of reasons).

6. Use the same method in the wall behind the TV.

7. Use insulated staples to gently hold the wiring in place.



THAT is the preferred method used by most of the pros


P.S. The rear speakers should be aimed directly at each other, an be installed somewhere around 6' foot from the floor (per Dolby Labs).


----------



## homevisionsolut (Apr 13, 2016)

If you need best quality sound system, so i recommended you to go for origin acoustics products. homevision solutions provides both product and installation in your home in atlanta.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

homevisionsolut said:


> If you need best quality sound system, so i recommended you to go for origin acoustics products. homevision solutions provides both product and installation in your home in atlanta.



Shilling your company, and the products you sell is not really acceptable on the forums.

Besides, there are MANY other speaker lines that are much better products. 

Products that have a long history instead of being a very recently brought to market item (roughly 4 years).

While Origin Acoustics may well make a good product, they are not in a league with the likes of KEF, B&W, and myriad others.


----------

